# Anyone Ever Hear Of A Pratina Watch?



## Watch Komrade Arthur (Sep 16, 2011)




----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Yeap, German company I believe. Some source of Swiss and French connection too (no, not Marseille mafia).


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

There not Russian or Chinese :thumbsup:


----------



## Watch Komrade Arthur (Sep 16, 2011)

Can someone move this to another sub-Forum to get more responses? Thanks


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Watch Komrade Arthur said:


> Can someone move this to another sub-Forum to get more responses? Thanks


PM a mod asking him to move it to the General Watch forum (here's the link for a list of mods: http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?app=members&section=view&module=list&max_results=30&filter=8&sort_order=asc&sort_key=members_display_name&st=0&b=1)

Cheers!


----------



## zed4130 (Jun 25, 2009)

nice looking watch, like the blue hands :thumbsup:


----------

